# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Këngët e Dashurisë

## shigjeta

Nuk mund te flasim per folklorin dhe te leme pa permendur kenget e dashurise  :buzeqeshje: . 
Keto kenge dallohen per pasurine e madhe dhe larmin e figurave letrare qe perdorin.  Kenget e dashurise jane ne pergjithesi te shkurtra dhe secila prej tyre paraqet nje moment te vecante. Mjaft bukur, ne keto kenge, eshte menyra sesi i drejtohet djali vajzes ose anasjelltas.

_Juge_

Mike me shami menjane
Kadale se dogje fshane!
U ci bera fshatit shkrete
Sepse shkoj poshte perpjete?
Djemeria nga do jane
Nde tyj e kane sevdane
Ckane a gjecin belane
Qe sme lene fukarane


_Veriu_

Po xame fill me kendue
Hallet e dashnise se ngrate
Sme ban zemra me diftue
A asht kush qi ban hajrade (bamiresi)
Sasht haxhet (nevoje) me ta diftue
Se ta merr e shkreta mende
Kto qerpikt e syve tu
Jan melhemi i zemres seme
Si sja dika kush marakut
Kenka hall per dashuni
Deri gurt e ketij sokakut
Bahen rreze syve te mi
Marifet asht per me u dashte
Askerkush mos me dijte gja
Kur bahen dy zemra bashke
Gja ma mire nuk ka ndynja

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

shume keng te bukura

----------


## shigjeta

*O kjo an e lumit*

O kjo an e lumit
Ka bilbila shume
Dale bandill, dale
Sa te rritem une
Fusha na ben balte
Malit ben furtune
Dale, kalesh, dale
Jam e vogel shume
Trendafil i bardhe
Leshon gonxhe shume
Pritme, bandill, pritme
Sa te rritem une
Neperk e shullerit (vend qe rrihet nga dielli)
Rriture pa uje
Dale vogelushe
Me te marrca une


_Shkoder_

Aman, o im at
Le ti flas une trimit tngrat!
Tash tre vjet e kam provue
Nji te keq sja kam ndigjue

Aman, mori nane
Pash Zotin qi na ka dhane!
Ma nep ti mue Sulejmane
Se nate kam shti sevdane!

Aman, more diell
Pash Zotin qi vran e kthiell
E shetit ne shtate qiell
A sma pe dylberin tem?

Aman, mori hane
Pash at Zot qi te ka bame
Kallezome ti Sulejmane
Te shkoj e ti vete prane!


_Nokove  Gjirokaster_

Moj e bukura si ylli
Shtate drita te ben syri
Te feksen si xhevairi
Nje rixha te bej fakiri
Neperke grykelarike
Piqe, moj buzene, piqe!
Nde vdekça qajme me ligje!


_Burrel_

Per mbas ati mali
Tu celun ni lule
Cilu, oj lule, cilu
Cil dalengadale!
Ndij veren tu dale
Prej veres nuk frikem
Prej dillit shafitem (qetesohem, ulem)
Per mbas ati mali
Tu celun ni lule
Cilu, oj lule, cilu
Cil dalengadale!
Ndij dimnin tu ardhe
Prej dimnit nuk frikem
Prej bores shafitem


_Juge_

Shkoi grykëergjëndeja
Na prishi nga mëndeja
Grykërgjëndeja kur shkon
As na flet, as kuvendon
Ashtu si e kish zakon
Si dielli na veshtron
Leshon shenj e na verbon

----------


## shigjeta

Faleminderit Ana  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

_Myzeqe_

Aty lart te port'e madhe
Dale, myzeqare, dale
Hyjne e dalin dy sorkadhe
Dale, myzeqare, dale
O njera m'e vogel, moj
Tjetera me'e madhe
Dale, myzeqare, dale
Njeren do ta marr
Do ta benj manare
Dale, myzeqare, dale
Ta gjesdis, stane me stane
Dale, myzeqare, dale
Ta ushqenj me bukevale
Dale, myzeqare, dale
Qafegjate si sorkadhe
Dale, myzeqare, dale

_Jug_

I ziu c'kam tre behare
Qe kam ngrire, qe kam thare
Per mikene qe s'e kam pare
Mike, ne qafe me more
Qe me yll te pare dole
Gjithe shoqete mbelodhe
Mua mikne s'me kujtove

_Jug_

Ti je yll e ti je drite
Ylli qe del ndaj te gdhite
Zotyne te dhente dite!
Flasen bukurine tende, o shpirt
Edhe zoqte kur kendojne
Shoqi me shoq po ligjerojne
Me guhe te tyre thone
Flasen bukurine tende, o shpirt!
M'ate shami fie-fie
Sec m'i mban gushese hie
Porsi delli kur bie
Flasen bukurine tende, o shpirt!
M'ate shami laqe-laqe
Kur ma derth, ma heth mbi faqe
Posi lule manushaqe
Flasen bukurine tende, o shpirt

----------


## hbruci

:buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:  pershendetje.
faleminderit per tekstet e kengeve.
shume interesante e te lezetshme

----------


## hbruci

:buzeqeshje:   edhe muzika e kengeve eshte shume e bukur siç jane tekstet

----------


## shigjeta

Pershendetje hbruci.  Faleminderit per komentin  :buzeqeshje:  

Mireserdhe ne forum!


_Shkoder_

Karafili i kuq si gjaku
Ne Shkoder tone ka ra nje sevda
Varzat kur i zen maraku
Hallet skane kujt me ia kja
Ti matane e une nketane
Ndermjet kena nji sokak
Ashtu dole si mkane thane
Porsi ylli me bajrak
Ti matane e une nketane
Ndermjet kena nje avlli
Ashtu kenke si mkan thane
Shtati yt porsi selvi
Rreth e rreth te kane rrethue
Si bylbili ne pranvere
As ke krah me fluturue
Me tpa moj syte njihere
Tuj u ngjit prej pazarit
Cgjeta npus tuj mbushun uje
Ule pak moj degerminë
Mos ju ban pasqyre gjithkuj


_Shkoder_

Kenke nur i bukurise
Shpin ma kishe ne sejran
Oh do ti lutem vajz kojshise
Le tna i presin pak njat man-aman
Si me sy ashtu me vetlla
Shoqishojit i kemi gja
Oh kur mendoj se mbushet vjeta
Plasa i mjeri tuj kja aman
Rreth e rreth ne avlli-e
Si fellanxa ne kafaz
Oh asaman moj shtat selvi-e
Del ne xham se po plas-aman

----------


## hbruci

shkoder.            
                            moj e mire synin larushe.
moj e mir' synin larushe,
besa ty moj s'te ka kerkush-e,
besa ty s'te ka kush-e,
veç se un-o moj qi t'kepus-e


shyqyr dush-o qi t'kam kojshie,
kur t'merzitem-o vij e rri-e,
kur t'merziteo vij e rri-e,
sa ta shof-o moj syn e zi-e.

moj e mir' synin me gema,
daj zylyfet moj n'kater rrema,
daj zylyfet moj fuje-fije,
ruju djalo mos m'i perzij-e



Pranvera filloj me ardhe.

pranvera filloj me ardhe 
dge bilbili nis' me kndu
njajo drandofillja e bardh'
del n'dritare me m'shikju.

O.........shpirte sa te du 
eja park e fol me mu
se mas teje jeta ime ka maru.

rreth e rreth SHkodres jam sjell,
lule m'lule tuj shetit'
nder ma t'bukrat ty t'kam zgjedh'
ti je nuri bukurise.

O.........shpirte  etj............

----------


## shigjeta

_Rreze  Permet_

Nde gjume kur bie fle
Vjen nje cupeze me nge
Ngreu, mik, te keqene
Se kurre spiqemi më
Nje sorkadhe dhe nje drë!


_Dangelli  Permet_

Per nje trumbe manushaqe
Na hodhen ne istidak (hetim)
Sos u poqem faqe per faqe
Sos me dolle ne sokak
Per nje trumbe trendeline
Pse ma bere fjalen dy?
Taxhis (merzite) bere njerezine
Sos u pame sy ndaj sy
Ne penxhere prapa xhamit
Sec te ra nje trendafil
Tu zberthye xhamadani
Cti besh te shkretit birbil!
Merre mbae permbi dere
Merre mbylle ne kuti
Cdo mengjes, kur ti mbash ere
Thua: Ma dergove ti


_Juge_

Vasheza mandile-verdhe (shami koke, shami xhepi)
Shkon me furken duke tjerre
Moj mike, ballë-suljote
Me treti sevdaja jote!
Mike, moj mikeze xhanit
Mos na shko perpara stanit
Se te ha qeni cobanit!
O coban, coban i dhenvet
Nde ke bese, bjeru qenvet
Qente sjane per te vrare
Gushebardha per te pare

----------


## shigjeta

_Shkoder_

"E mire boll qi del ne lamë
Ne shami t'kuqe dhe n'mejdan
T'lacin ment si t'paskan lanë
Qat far djali kush t'tha me e xanë
Qi tan katundi ta kan randë"
"I marrshin t'ligat, se s'kan ca i bajnë
Se sy ne sy s'munden me i thanë
S'ja thon djalit sy nër sy
Se ja u qindis gjoksin allti!"


_Kukes_

Dy te mira qafen si ruda
Nat' e dit po rrin me pllumba
Lumja un jaran ke zuna
Lumja un jaran ke kam
Ma vesh setren mbi mitan
Mbi mitan po ma vesh setren
N'permjet holle po ma ngjesh rrethin 
Po ma vesh rrethin e zi
Po thot: "tutën hic s'e di!"
Me gryke t'manxerres deren p'e shty
P'e shty deren, hin perbrenda
"Hajde, djale, t'u gzofte zemra!"


_Kukes_

"Mori e mira te dera e kurit
Floki yt si pendi i kurbit;
Pendi i kurbit, pend i zi!"
"Hiqu, djale, mos m'i perzi
Vet i krehi, vet i lyj;
Do t'i lyj me voj te bardhe
Per dhu tane si je beqar
Je beqar i pamartue
Si hamshori i pamshilue"

----------


## shigjeta

_Jug_

U nisa vajta per uje
Me zu ferra kembënë
Pa rashe theva shtëmbënë
Me pa cun i fqinjësë
Fundinë e linjësë
U nisa vajta per ujë
Harrova kënaçen mbudhe
Me rënke bandilli prapa
Ma gjeti kënaçenë
Më tha: Falmë faqenë
Pa te tap kënaçene
U nisa vajta per shkarpa
Harrova terkuzënë
Me rënke bandilli prapa
Me solli terkuzënë
Me tha: Falme buzënë
Pa te tap terkuzënë!

*kenaçe- ene e vogel prej druri per te mbajtur uje


_Nokove  Gjirokaster_

Te kroji pertej nje shtufe
Hyn e del nje bukurushe
Lidhur-o shami te kuqe
Hiqe, moj, se na këpute
Na këpute nate ditë
Trëgër-trëgër hajmalitë
Vartur-o gjerdan ne grykë

*shtufe  gur vullkanik i lehte qe thermohet dhe ka pore te vogla.


_Zagori_

Një dit-o ku keshë qënë
Mu ngre milonja në këmbë
Që në mes e lart ergjëndë
Grykën-o me zinxhir zënë
Zinxhiri qe ke në grykë
Te shtrëngoft e mos të mbytë
Se te kam si të dy sytë
Si të dy sytë në ballë
Si nëna qe ka një djalë!

*milonja  grua e holle, e bukur; Millonje mund te kete te beje me fjalen billonje: vllastar (Gjirokaster); milonje i thone dhe nje fare dyfeku.

----------


## hbruci

faleminderit per tekstet e kengeve.
jane shume interesante.
mirupafshim o mir u degjofshim.

----------


## shigjeta

*Trëndafil që më shëron*

Mendja po mejtonetë
Vështron ku të hidhetë
M'atë portë që zbardhon
Që rri brenda një limon
Lule malitë nga shkon
Trëndafil që më shëron
Si xhevahire ndricon


*Shtira sytë mb'atë dardhë*

Shtira sytë mb'atë dardhë
Pashë një pëllumb të bardhë
Pa i thirra: vid-vido
Nqasu më këtej shpirt-o
Se te kam të shtruarit
Edhe të mbuluarit


*Të më bën Zoti dhe mua*

Të më bën Zoti dhe mua
Një bilbil, gjë tjetër s'dua
Të keshë fjalët e tua
Të këndonja ku të dua
Ku të më pëlqente mua
A në pemë, a ne krua
A në baçe me limua
Përkundrejt shtëpive tua
O lesh verdha gjer më thua
Dije mirë që të dua!

----------


## heret a vone

Ç'ka qe qan bejke belaja

Ç'ka qe qan bejkeze belaja
I ka humbur fukaraja
Neper pyje, neper pllaja.

Fukaraja s'kerkon gje
Te fle nje nate me te
Koken pres e s'i bej gje!

T'i shkopsit kopsat e gjirit
T'i shoh guret e xhevahirit
Te tretem thengjill mes hirit.


Mikja

U cmenda, po lidhmeni,
Te mikesha shpimeni;
Ajo di te beje magji
Me mollet qe ka ne gji.

Tek dy mollet zgjidhmeni
Siper mikes hidhmeni
Te me ktheje me magji
Nga te çmendur ne njeri.

----------


## shigjeta

heret a vone 
shume te lezetshme tekstet qe ke sjelle....Nuk mund te rrija pa buzeqeshur kur lexova postimin tend  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## heret a vone

Faleminderit Shigjeta  :buzeqeshje:  

Kishe dale e rrinje

Kishe dale e rrinje
Ne sofat te portes
Me prishe nga mendte
Çupe e Lamçe Podes.

Kishe dale e rrinje
Afer trendafilit
Te digjej jeleku
Nga zjarret e gjirit.


Mike me flori ne gryke

Mike me flori ne gryke,
Vetem je a vete i dyte?

Vete e dyte me kunate
Shtrona nje dyshek te larte
Ja te kuq, ja te bajrakte!

Eja se shtrova dyshekun
Zgjate doren, zberthe jelekun!

Jelek me kopsa te argjendeta,
U pu pu se ç'paska brenda!

----------


## hbruci

kish t'a çilshe zemren,moj
e t'shikjoj perseri
ma shastise mendjen,
faj s'te kam o i mjeri.

ma ke ba pa hak,moj
kastan un's'po bindem,
si katili n'gjak moj,
njashtu un'po dridhem.

ka me man dashnija,
thot kjo zemra mjer' ,
tan' belate' e mija, moj
pra me i kthy me i here.

----------


## shigjeta

_Shkoder_

- Mori e mire syn e zi
Fort jam ba marak nty
Por me ta nis mendjen sta di
Kam shti hjeksin ne kojshi
- Kojshi hjeksin nuk e due
Nuk asht djale ndoshta me i besue
Po ne kjofsh ba marak nmue
Xenma rrugen kur tshkoj nkrue
Nji sahat pa u terrue
- Mos merr shoqe, se mgje mue
Tndihmon baca me u ngarkue
Tnap tdy durt, kur tdush me u cue
- Lshome, bre djale, medet per mue
Vajti dielli me u prarue
Lokja mu ka me mqortue:
- Fort, bre zane, mu ke vonue!
-Kroni cart e trubullue
Ne theke tshamise e kam kullue
-Le, moj zane, mos mrre mue
Djemt e ri ty tkane mashtrue
Tkane mashtrue djemt e ri
Tuj kendue, tuj ba mahi
-Shyqyr, loke qi ske ndodh ti
Tki tret mendja ne pleqni;
Per  i jave skishe dit me ardhe nshpi
Ishin kane dy djem te ri
Katkatar e dyzenxhi
Si sja i pave shok me sy
Ka ndoll njani marakli
Mka lyp uje me grushte me pi
Mka lyp uje me grushte me i dhane
Sme lane mhyrt, thote, uje me i dhane
Po flet plaka pa u vonue
Disi malli ju ki cue
Punt nder ri tuj mendue
E I thot vajzes: kjofsh mallkue
Pse si hoqe mhyrt me i gjue
E me i dhan uj, se a kene roshkue


_Shkoder_

Kanarina e bylbyli
Rrijshin çift-jar-rrijshin çift
Kymetli (i vlefshem) porsi florini
Yll me bisht-jar-yll me bisht
Kjo fellanxa e pëllumbi
Rrijshin bashk'-jar-rrijshin bashkë
Ditë as natë nuk i merr gjumi
Tuj u dasht-jar-kjajnë hall bashkë
Gjith u dogja e u shkrina
Tuj të lypë-jar-tuj t'kërkue
Keq ma bane e s'u binda
Prap të due-jar-moj mollë e ftue

----------


## shigjeta

_Jug_

Sot manushaqe me me shendet
E prite dboren gjer u tret
Pa lulezove permbi dhet
Pa dolle me shume lezet
Ju, lule, gjithe sa jini
Te par-o lule ke kini?
Te pare kemi taçene
Te dyte aguliçene
Mbret kemi manushaqene!
Karajfili del per vere
Esht'i mire me shum'ere
Zembaku tha jam shah vete
Jam permbi gjithe lulete
Kur me ve Duda mbe balle
Era ime mblon dynjane!

taçe - lule; shpender


_Jug_

C'me ka zemera qeder!
Me shkon buka me te therm
"Mike tumanejeshile
Ndaj te dergova kastile
Te dergova qe te vije
Te prita, mike, pse s'erdhe
Te zu gjumi a me genjeve?"
"Nde me zu, me zent e renda
Po s'me la te vije nena"

----------

